# Bugs (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN

Need some help here.

A while back I started three large papier mache insects, a dragonfly, mosquito and butterfly (a fat misshapen glob that was supposed to be a butterfly) made from a variety of materials including recycled egg cartons, wire, yarn, balloons and newspaper.

The papier mache forms are now complete and I'm having a tough time getting the finish I'm looking for. I want the pieces to be bright and fun&#8230;.vibrant colors. Think "The Partridge Family" bus; remember that Television show from way back?

The insects are made to be displayed on a porch during the summer and I'm having a heck of time getting the final look right. I've tried airbrushing and acrylics but that didn't work quite right.

I'm thinking of painting each piece with a white primer then applying a bright colored tissue paper dipped in a water and glue mixture. The tissue paper would be cut into geometric shapes creating a fun mosaic pattern. Pinks, lime green, bright yellow, etc.

Any other ideas? I'm so used to using dry brush techniques creating dark, rough and rustic results that I'm having a tough time creating something that is bright and cheery.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A quick bit about how the bugs were made, the body segments were made from balloons covered with layers of strip mache. The legs were made from tubes created rolled newspaper. The wings were created from wire outlines coated with strip mache, the inside made by "drizzling" yarn coated in papier mache paste. All the pieces were assembled into the final insect form.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nice work, it really does look like a big skeeter. Have you tried using stencils with the airbrush, and holding them at different distances so you get solid lines, and then the overspray will blend into different shades? I've used that method with my kids bedroom walls, and the blended colors came out really cool.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

STOLLOWEEN said:


> I'm having a tough time creating something that is bright and cheery.


Just look at your avatar...maybe change it to Rainbow Brite, and then you can be cheery. 

Sorry Scott...couldn't help it. I read that then looked at your avatar and started laughing.

I did some research out of curiosity and found a blurb on brightly painted paper-mache' that has a coating of white oil based paint then acrylic paint on top. 
Read at the very top of the page....
paper mache


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

What...you're saying my avatar isn't bright and cheery? 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

howlin mad jack said:


> Nice work, it really does look like a big skeeter. Have you tried using stencils with the airbrush, and holding them at different distances so you get solid lines, and then the overspray will blend into different shades? I've used that method with my kids bedroom walls, and the blended colors came out really cool.


I didn't use stencils when I airbrushed...that's a great idea...the biggest problem I had with the airbrushing was that the color wasn't bright enough...could have been my choice of paints and colors.


----------



## tot13

It seems like everything I paint turns out bright and cheery because for my final sealer (pre-detailing), I've used either white enamel or white exterior latex to seal. I've muted the colors with a dark brown or olive stain to get the look I've wanted. You may try the base white, then after detailing use a clear polyurethane stain.

I'm lol'ing at the very idea of giving you advice/suggestions, lol.


----------



## dave the dead

Scott, Try using flourescent paints as your base color. This should really pop the brightness up, and then you can adjust it down (if you think it needs it) by using your drybrush techniques.


----------



## morbidmike

great job Stoll you sure have a knack for paper mache very cool detail


----------



## SKAustin

I think, Scott, That Haunted Bayou and tot13 are on the right track here. Given my experience with paint, i would have to say that the problem is most likely the fact that the base tone will show through in the colors. Give your props a bright white base coat then try the colors again. I believe you'll find that will make a considerable difference.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Thanks all for the good advice, hopefully I can find some time this weekend to work on them....if the bright and cheery thing doesn't pan out I guess I could creep up the faces and turn them into Halloween props


----------



## trishaanne

WOW...I can't believe I missed this thread. That looks like a NJ mosquito...lol. Great job...you are a paper mache master!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Great job on that skeeter! Can't wait to see it in all its glory!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean bright and cheery like this?:










I pretty much always use acrylic paint on my pieces over a base coat of white or (for the larger ones) a light gray latex. No airbrushing 'cause I don't have one and would probably spray paint the entire room if I did


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RoxyBlue said:


> You mean bright and cheery like this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much always use acrylic paint on my pieces over a base coat of white or (for the larger ones) a light gray latex. No airbrushing 'cause I don't have one and would probably spray paint the entire room if I did


That's what I'm talking about! Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I think this was the first thread I have see in this forum asking for help with bright and cheery!


----------



## Lilly

awesome .. day glo paints ..brite pink web for wing .. brite green for outside lining .. 
i like the mosaic idea too
will you have them so they glo under blacklite at nite?


----------



## Dixie

Scott, I do a lot of bright and cheery too, and everyone is right - starting with a bright white base allows the true colors to show through beautifully. I have a lot of pieces that are even spray painted bright.... the home dec industry has really made an explosion with cheerful, trendy colors.

If you want to do a mosaic pattern with tissue, I might even try spraying white tissue paper with my assorted colors, then cutting them out and applying, but I don't think they would be as bright after you Mod Podged them. I would really be more inclined to paint with straight acrylics, in whatever fine detail or patterns that you prefer. 

I sprayed my grasshopper completely black over the dried clay, then dry brushed with lime green and highlighted with bright yellow. The black remained, and the bright colors still looked true.

I can't wait to see them, this is exciting stuff!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

That's me&#8230;Mr. Bright and Cheery 

The bugs are being made simply as decorations for our front porch&#8230;something festive and different. The original color concept was to use colors from some of my favorite rollercoasters at Cedar Point. Ok, I'm a coaster geek, never met a coaster I wouldn't ride and have always loved the beauty (yes, beauty) of coasters, the thrill and even the logo designs. Anyway I digress&#8230;.

&#8230;back to the bugs.

The Mosquito's color scheme was based on Cedar Point's Gemini&#8230;brown, red and yellow.









The Dragonfly's color scheme was based on Cedar Point's Raptor&#8230;lime green, yellow and pink.









The Butterfly's color scheme was based on Cedar Point's Mantis stand up coaster&#8230;blue, red and yellow.









Thanks all for the advice, I think I now know how I'm going to approach this, hopefully I will have a chance to work on these guys this weekend. Cheers &#8230;had to be said.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

those are awesome bugs. and i love the color schemes.

and oh boy do i miss riding the Raptor. That's my favorite coaster of all time!


----------



## nixie

No advice, just wanted to say that I love your work... and that the Raptor is hands down the BEST coaster ever!!


----------

